# Looking for a transformer



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

wher can I get a transformer 220 step down to 110 that will power my X-Box? Carefore.. NO only 55 watt. Not enough watts. Can't find one anywhere.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Sharaf DG, Just above Carrefour in Deira City Center or at Jacky's / Jumbo (also at the city center)


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Hit Jumbo at Emirates mall...No Joy


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you try SharafDG or E-Max? Go to both and find the best features/offers.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Why do you not get a 220 V XBox Adapter itself instead of looking out for a step down?

Something like this;
XBOX 360 SLIM POWER ADAPTER @ 199 from GAME STREET trdg DUBAI| UAE Souq.com


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> Why do you not get a 220 V XBox Adapter itself instead of looking out for a step down?
> 
> Something like this;
> XBOX 360 SLIM POWER ADAPTER @ 199 from GAME STREET trdg DUBAI| UAE Souq.com


Is that a store in dubai or do I have to order it. I would rather do it that way.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

EAP said:


> Is that a store in dubai or do I have to order it. I would rather do it that way.


Souq is an online shopping portal much like amazon /eBay. 

Game streets address: GAME STREET TRDG. L.L.C. DUBAI. AL KHAWANEEJ. ARABIAN CENTER ROAD. ( MUSHRIF PARK)

Come to think of it, there is an exclusive gaming shop on Nadd al Hamar road (Wafi Communities Building) right by Sedana / Hepworth, I'm sure you'd get an authentic adapter there.

Using a step down generates a lot of heat and always carries the risk of fire.


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> Souq is an online shopping portal much like amazon /eBay.
> 
> Game streets address: GAME STREET TRDG. L.L.C. DUBAI. AL KHAWANEEJ. ARABIAN CENTER ROAD. ( MUSHRIF PARK)
> 
> ...


Very familiar with the transformers. Needed them in Germany


----------

